# 섭외 and 취재



## helgarol

Could somebody help me with an equivalent in English for 섭외 and 취재 when refering to the process of making or preparing a film?


----------



## Kross

I think 섭외 is casting and 취재 is collecting materials in English.


----------



## kenjoluma

섭외 = cast, casting
취재 = report, reporting


----------



## helgarol

Thank you, Kross and kenjoluma, for your help.


----------

